# Stanley Cup Poll



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cast your votes


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) I can't remember the last time the Cup was being fought for by a pair of "original six" teams. It mayt not mean much for many of the younger members here, but for the old farts, it's nice to have a cup "just like the old days"...30 years of rule-changes notwithstanding.

2) Pittsburgh are an incredible team, and the way that the Bruins just steamrolled over them makes them a pretty formidable force. N0ot that it didn't take much to beat last year's Cup winners, but I'd have to give the edge to Boston.

3) Whatever the outcome, this will be at least a 6-game series.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> 1) *I can't remember the last time the Cup was being fought for by a pair of "original six" teams.* It mayt not mean much for many of the younger members here, but for the old farts, it's nice to have a cup "just like the old days"...30 years of rule-changes notwithstanding.


*I heard that that the last time was 1979 - Mtl vs Rangers*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, I was talking to the family earlier today, wondering when this exact matchup last took place. I speculated 50's some time. If this page is correct http://mcubed.net/nhl/cup.shtml the matchup has NEVER happened in the finals - hard to believe, when you imagine that for 35 or 40 years, only 6 (essentially, there were a few teams come-and-go in the 20's) teams were in the mix, that these 2 never went head to head for The Cup.

I voted Boston.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm just hoping for a close series, I don't really have a vested interest in or against either team.

It will be interesting to see an Original 6 matchup for the Cup--and yes, 1979 was the last time that happened.
By then the expansion teams had improved enough to win a couple (Philly) and also to lose in the finals (Like Philly did.)
In fact 1975 was the first time since the NHL contracted to 6 teams that none of those teams were in the finals. (Flyers vs Sabres)

Six of the finals in the 70's were between Original Six teams----although the Leafs & the Wings didn't appear in any of those matchups--the other four did. (And from 68-70 the playoff format was set up so that an original Six team met a "Next Six" team in the finals--and the Blues made it each time--only to lose to Montreal & Boston)-But only in 75 was there no Original Six team playing for the Cup during the 70's

Just a bit of trivia.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Tukka Rask, future of the Toronto franchise.............


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

And to think the leafs almost put Boston away....

War Boston!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Tukka Rask, future of the Toronto franchise.............


Yes...traded away by John Ferguson Jr (tied for worst GM in Leaf history).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't see how Boston doesn't win this, and quite handily. CHI seems a little shakey and have the entire playoffs. Also, I suspect they are a little more banged-up than the Bruins, who will definitely jump on that and pound them out some more.

Then again, I've been wrong in every single round of my playoff bracket and sit dead last, so don't listen to me


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Wheres the "Dont Care" option ?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Wheres the "Dont Care" option ?



had you not posted in the thread we would have just assumed it.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Chicago is a fast skating team. Look at the problems the Bruins had with the Leafs who are just as fast. Chicago in 6.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree that Chicago is fast, fast d-line especially, and might even/should win tonight but Boston is playing a great team game right now and they'll physically dominate in the long run wearing Chicago down. Boston in 6...possibly 7.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

So far it's been close, and with OT--I hope it goes to 7 games and game 7 goes to OT with the winning goal scored in the second half of the first OT period before they get too tired so it's a beautiful goal.

Whichever teams scores it doesn't matter t me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

zontar said:


> So far it's been close, and with OT--I hope it goes to 7 games and game 7 goes to OT with the winning goal scored in the second half of the first OT period before they get too tired so it's a beautiful goal.
> 
> Whichever teams scores it doesn't matter t me.


I picked Boston, but if we could have 6 more games just like the first one, I'll be a happy man no matter who wins.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Cant ask for a better match than these two original teams.I dont watch hockey but think this will be good for t.v.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well 2 games to one--two games went to OT--okay, game three wasn't quite a one goal game--but almost.

So if the Blackhawks win game 4 by a goal we'll be nicely on track...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And so they go and do just that in a crazy one...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That last game was terrific!

I voted Boston, trying to go with my head, but I've been cheering for Chicago.
I still have some resentment for Bostons win over TO.

If Chicago lost that last one, it would've been trouble. 
Turning out to be very interesting.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like you, I was thinking Boston, but rooting for "underdog" Chicago. I was thinking the series would be wrapped up in 6, but I think it may go to 7 now. All 4 games have been quality hockey so far (though they should come with stickers on them that declare "Now with 30% more, free!"), with Wednesday's game demonstrating just about every way one could possibly score a goal.

I look forward to the rest of the series, no matter how it turns out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

This series is a tossup....and a great match! As big of a douche as Bettman is, he's got amazing luck....in a crappy lockout year to get a final like this one, would have been just a dream.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> This series is a tossup....and a great match! As big of a douche as Bettman is, he's got amazing luck....in a crappy lockout year to get a final like this one, would have been just a dream.


I still hold him accountable.

Too bad I don't have more authority that way...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Game 5 wound up close as well--a two goal game after an empty net goal late--so far so good.

Now Boston needs to win game 6 so there can be a game 7


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I am quite surprised that Chicago is in the position that they are in at the moment with Boston playing so physical. Highly competitive seems to be an understatement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone but Boston.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Anyone but Boston.


Then Chicago?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> Milkman said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone but Boston.
> ...


Yes, that'll do.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well...didn't see that one coming, eh? Quite the last minute rally by the Hawks, after a lethargic 3rd period.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Well...didn't see that one coming, eh? Quite the last minute rally by the Hawks, after a lethargic 3rd period.


Quite............stunning!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> zontar said:
> 
> 
> > Milkman said:
> ...


+1

I like to think of it as karma for Tim Thomas, Marchand & Lucic being d*cks, especially Thomas. 

Also like the way they booed Bettman.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Fun series!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Both teams had to pull their goalie. Weird...My enter key stopped working.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

TA462 said:


> Chicago is a fast skating team. Look at the problems the Bruins had with the Leafs who are just as fast. Chicago in 6.


What do I win????


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Bragging rights, for one thing. :bow:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Bragging rights, for one thing. :bow:


For sure...I didn't think Chicago could handle the tough play. Great team which got better with each game.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I did pick Chicago in the poll, but would have been fine with either team winning--wild finish --I was hoping for a game 7 with OT, but the wild finish kind of makes up for that.

One of the best finals in a long time.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dan Carcillo brought a friend to the Rush show in Chicago last night

View attachment 3539


I'm sure there are youtubes of Rush roadies bringing a road case out and then pulling out a 6 inch replica Cup out of it (for you Spinal Tap fans) while Dan brought the real Cup on stage before the band went into YYZ.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

[video=youtube;3DLKEeddhlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DLKEeddhlE[/video]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

That would be cool.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ironic that what was likely one of the most Canadian events you can possibly imagine took place in Chicago. The only thing that would have made it more Canadian would have been if they were drinking Molson's out of it, while dunking Timbits.


----------

